# gateway gt5220 modding/dice?



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 21, 2009)

hey everyone i just got an old gateway gt5220 for free! and ive done a little changes already.


New 300w psu
uv ide cable
80gb SATA hardrive
Removed annoying btx fan case for the cpu
added fan for exuast
added fan to pull heat from hdds

i plan on getting a cheapo pci-express video card for some benchies ha.

i also want to overclock the shit outta this with  dice pot but i realized that the mobo is gay and doesnt have any voltage options or fsb options so i would be limited. any ideas?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 21, 2009)

find the ECS board that matches that gateway board and flash the bios


----------



## EiSFX (Mar 21, 2009)

Umm does that thing even boot by the looks of it you need a 24 Pin PSU or an adapter cuz i see your only running a 20 pin in the 24 pin plug


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 21, 2009)

thats how gateway does it....my old GT5056 was the same way


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 21, 2009)

what happened to ketxxx?


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 21, 2009)

i think your pissing into the wind with that motherboard. only way to overclock it would be some kind of fsb clocking software and/or pin mods 

try the nvidea ntune utility i think it lets you do it.


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 21, 2009)

Geofrancis said:


> i think your pissing into the wind with that motherboard. only way to overclock it would be some kind of fsb clocking software and/or pin mods
> 
> try the nvidea ntune utility i think it lets you do it.



Actually AthlonX2 has it right.  Find the "Retail version" of the same mobo; download the Bios and flash it.  This will "unlock" the bios options available,  Just be careful though make sure the major Mobo components are a match;  Processor (support), chipset(type), memory(type), ethernet(version) and  sound(version).  Diff Bios's (depending on manufacturer) may have diff options in BIOS available!

BE CAREFULL...FLASH BIOS AT OWN RISK!! DO your research,  Not responsible for BAD FLASHES.   Also it may be a good idea to get a backup of your BIOS chip from http://www.biosman.com/  Also back up BIOS before flashing!.


AthlonX2 and I have both done this with great success.  We found around 8-10 bioses from diff mobo makers that worked on our Gateway GT 5056's.  I actually ran a Biostar Bios for about 3 months.


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 21, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> what happened to ketxxx?



X2 has the same picture. 



Either way, I wouldnt kill this but I would sell it and put what little money you get for it into your rig.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 23, 2009)

do you think a C51PVGM-M (PCB:1.x) bios will work for my c51pcgm-gb V1.0? because i cannot find any other bios for this board

@acid i really wanna do some dice runs tho.... ha i might sell it after if it still works. im planning on building a itx rig soon


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 23, 2009)

heres a link to my comp spec

comp specs

ntune doesnt work btw


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 23, 2009)

just compare the chipsets and what it supports  if your gateway matches it you  could try it and see what happens


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 23, 2009)

ha sounds like a good way to brick the board but more the reasoni to build the itx rig.....

im gonna try after school.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 24, 2009)

ok i just flashed the bios and botted into windows logon screen in 10 seconds! this thing is really fast at boot. only time it lags is when scrollling on web pages. i did a super-pi run ha


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 24, 2009)

bios options are the same as before with a few exceptions any ideas?


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 24, 2009)

do you have any voltage /frequency options?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 24, 2009)

i think there is one or to avalible if i hit ctrl+F1 but there not cpu voltage i forget ill look after school.


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 24, 2009)

even if you dont have any voltage options try dropping the multiplier and overclocking the fsb and see how far you get. that should give us some idea of the headroom you have got on the motherboard if its a decent amount then you could look at some voltage pin mods or motherboard mods.


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 24, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> OK i just flashed the bios and booted into windows logon screen in 10 seconds! this thing is really fast at boot. _only time it lags is when scrolling on web pages. i did a super-pi run ha_
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090323/untitled.jpg




Install the onboard video drivers and it won't lag. 

Then you can sell this and get some water going for your rig.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 25, 2009)

i installed the video drivers multiple times but everytime i do the screen blanks and a little strip at the top shows the desktop thats it heres a shot right before it goes blank. i have to go into safe mode and uninstal driver for it to go back to normal.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 25, 2009)

bump


----------



## Harbinger67 (Apr 9, 2009)

What fan setup are you running as far as fan sizes go?  Also, does the mobo have the proper hardware for mounting a non-stock heatsink?

I've got a buddy with the same computer who wants to upgrade it, but I can't be there in person to poke around inside.  He wants to upgrade the CPU and video card, but along with those must come a new power supply and upgraded cooling.  Finding out the small details like what size and how many of each size fans it can support and if it can support an OEM heatsink that comes with a boxed AMD cpu is a pain in the butt, so I figure I may as well ask someone who owns the same computer and who knows a thing or two about computers 

Thanks!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 9, 2009)

well I think the motherboard only supports certain mounting for btx. But far as I've noticed my other oem and aftermarkerlt coolers don't work with it. Only single slot video cards fit because of the I/I panel


----------



## Harbinger67 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hm.  There are/were some BTX-specific heatsinks out there, but they seem to be a dying (or dead) breed and hard to come by.  From your pics and from what my friend tells me, the stock setup for this PC is a passive heatsink with no fan.  I'm wondering if he can't just get an OEM cpu, and a fairly beefy case fan and stick that on the stock heatsink.  I've done that one of my old computers when the stock fan broke; an 80mm case fan and some zip ties did the trick just fine.  My only concern is that he'd be going from the stock 2.0ghz CPU to a 3.0ghz one...I wouldn't personally worry about in order for me to confidently recommend doing this for someone else, I'd have to make sure he got the best fan for the job as far as power and getting the correct size goes.  About what size would you say the heatsink is?  From your pics it looks like an 80mm fan would fit reasonably well; what do you think?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 10, 2009)

80mm-120mm is fine to strap on there, i just hard wired the fans to there max speed one 120mm in the front and 1 80mm in the back


----------



## Harbinger67 (Apr 10, 2009)

Excellent, thanks a lot man


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 10, 2009)

no problem


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 15, 2009)

update

i just randomly got the urge to spraypaint the case yellow haha 


not the best paint job ha

it looks pretty sick tho


----------



## jaycustom (May 8, 2009)

Hey Lucas.....I was wondering where you're at with the GT5220 mods?!  I have the exact PC and got a 430w TT PSU and an eVGA 9400gt but after hours and hours of trouble shooting, I am 99% sure my PCIe is fried (dont know how, was never used) so I am looking into new boards and such. Probably just get an atx board and new case. So I was wondering what if any mods you did yet or if you were able to OC the stock 3800+, cuz I wouldn't mind doin' that until I upgrade. It's very hard to find ANY GT5220 mods on-line...so I hope to hear you did some sick shit...haha!


----------



## jaycustom (May 8, 2009)

Oh, BTW..I just noticed your sig and was wondering if you're in Chicago, or close, cuz I'm in Chicago too


----------



## Skywalker12345 (May 8, 2009)

i cut a lot of plastic crap not needed for better airflow, new psu, new fans, new cables, little heatsinks on the nforce chip help cool it better. not to mods i can do now cuz i sold it for 70$


----------

